# There can be only one....



## Andrew Green (Oct 10, 2004)

Ninja penguin that is.

Showdown

Andrew Green vs Brother John

the'll have to identify him by his beek records :cuss:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 10, 2004)

LOL!

Run Brother John, RUN!!! He is mad I tell you, Mad, Mad, Mad!!! and very protective of his Ninja Penguin status


----------



## pete (Oct 10, 2004)

both penguin imposters... here is the real deal, and founder of penguin style:

http://www.geocities.com/daniphil_11721/attach1.html


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 10, 2004)

Not this again...last time this happen lots of blood was shed, penguins were hung, and had there head cut off..hmmm, I think I should bring back my old avatar..yeah Andrew would love that :wavey:


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 11, 2004)

Still waiting for the showdown.  Brother John, where are you?


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 11, 2004)

The age-old showdown, youth/energy vs age/cunning.  I would be on Brother John, swam around the ice floes a few times.... TW


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Not penguin enough to show his face...


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 12, 2004)

He'll eventually waddle this way.....


----------



## bignick (Oct 12, 2004)

i was gonna say something and get involved...but thought it'd be more interesting to sit back and watch the show


----------



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2004)

Brother John ain't no penguin.  No Ninja penguin worth half his weight in fish would ignore a challlenge... 


I am thinking he is just a Chicken in disguise...


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 12, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> The age-old showdown, youth/energy vs age/cunning.  I would be on Brother John, swam around the ice floes a few times.... TW



Whoops, that got out wrong... its *bet* on Brother John as he's swum around the ice floes a few times.  Go John!  Exactly how you going to do this challenge.  Seal Bounce?  Penguin Bashing?  Huh? TW


----------



## Brother John (Oct 12, 2004)

*HOSA Andrew-San...
You have fallen prey to the wiles of the TRUE Ninja-Penguin such as myself!!! For only a novice would waddle out on thin ice as you have and flap thine pusilanamous wings against thine chest and boast of defeating a master as you have now done! Meanwhile I have kept to the most Ancient of Penguin-Ninja ways, I Flap without Flying...In stealth I belly slide round the darkest of glaciers, out of sight of penguin or sealion or even the dastardly masters of Orca-Ryu Jutsu. Yes, I have seen your blue masked ways and secretly observed your lack of fish finding...oh he who dwells on the yellow ice!!!! Meanwhile, seeing your OPEN defiance of the most ancient masters as you mail-order anchovies...I slide my beak beneath my slick black wing and snicker as one who knows the truth...As I have studied under Soke-dokey OPUS himself. 
Thine threats, thine claims and thine beak art empty...
And so I press my beak against thine rounded belly and snear as I scream...
"HOSA Andrew-San...ungard, havatchoo..."    *


----------



## D_Brady (Oct 12, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> *HOSA Andrew-San...
> You have fallen prey to the wiles of the TRUE Ninja-Penguin such as myself!!! For only a novice would waddle out on thin ice as you have and flap thine pusilanamous wings against thine chest and boast of defeating a master as you have now done! Meanwhile I have kept to the most Ancient of Penguin-Ninja ways, I Flap without Flying...In stealth I belly slide round the darkest of glaciers, out of sight of penguin or sealion or even the dastardly masters of Orca-Ryu Jutsu. Yes, I have seen your blue masked ways and secretly observed your lack of fish finding...oh he who dwells on the yellow ice!!!! Meanwhile, seeing your OPEN defiance of the most ancient masters as you mail-order anchovies...I slide my beak beneath my slick black wing and snicker as one who knows the truth...As I have studied under Soke-dokey OPUS himself.
> Thine threats, thine claims and thine beak art empty...
> And so I press my beak against thine rounded belly and snear as I scream...
> "HOSA Andrew-San...ungard, havatchoo..."    *





That was so cool. NOT that I'm taking sides, you both freak me out a little bit.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 12, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> Not this again...last time this happen lots of blood was shed, penguins were hung, and had there head cut off..hmmm, I think I should bring back my old avatar..yeah Andrew would love that :wavey:



OOSuu.."Fight with attitude" 
I appreciate your avoidance of conflict as you waddle the path of peace...
But lo...one hath called me out of the shadows, flinging the stinky dung of malice too and fro..
But I must address your concerns... you are TOO late!!!
For this is one penguin that is Already "hung".....


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 12, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

opcorn: Dan pass that popcorn, this time I'll get you a stool...my money's on the Bro!  The other one likes to trash talk and he wears a frilly pink pillow beneath his feathers  in Penguin Bounce that could be considered cheating! And well, Brother John is, as he put it, _hung_ so me thinks as long as he promises to wear his xl cup, I'll sit here in his corner and be his water girl!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes Flatlander-San.... observe, Observe and snarf thine buttery popcorn as a giant male sealion with post-nasal drainage....
For the I will lay waste utterly to this killer-whale snack known only as "Andrew-San"...
if that IS his real name....


----------



## Brother John (Oct 12, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Brother John ain't no penguin.  No Ninja penguin worth half his weight in fish would ignore a challlenge...
> 
> 
> I am thinking he is just a Chicken in disguise...


YOSH....Nalia-sama...
Hold fast and lift thine beak from the sand. You've been held sway by the whiles of a dastardly noviciate-Penguin Ninja-wanabe (say THAT 5X fast).. Your confusion has grown longer than thine neck...which thou hast now lain upon my chopping block of DOOOOOM!!!!!
So turn thine end with white ploomage toward the sun and hop away in silly Ostrich fashion... for you have not risen to the level of sublime wisdom of my water-girl Mj-Hi-Yah... which in our native Tonge means "She with sufficient wisdom to take the correct side in a fight between two Penguin-Ninja by chosing the Hung-one". It's true...that's a direct translation from the original Kanji for Mj-Hi-Yah...
look it up.
 :asian:


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 12, 2004)

I have decided to come out from behind my avatar to watch this one personally...


----------



## Brother John (Oct 12, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> both penguin imposters... here is the real deal, and founder of penguin style:


IMPOSTER????
Perhaps Andrew-San, but not I.
(in fact I suspect he's actually a puffin with his hair slicked down in whale lard, oldest trick in the books...I know.....I've bought all the old books on E-Bay)

Pete-Pete-Pete... 
Though should'st have kept thine tongue against thine epiglotis in order to restrict thine display of ignorance...
BEWARE, Lest I slap thee with fish as well in my Tuxedo-like FURRY!!!!
(wish I could spell)


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 12, 2004)

Pain makes believers. Put the boots to him Brother John

kelly


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I have decided to come out from behind my avatar to watch this one personally...


Ummm :uhoh:  .... you've changed a bit, but I'll still be your friend :lookie: Junior Mint?



			
				Brother John said:
			
		

> It's true...that's a direct translation from the original Kanji for Mj-Hi-Yah...
> look it up.


  Uhhh Yeah-uh...go ahead - check it out!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> Pain makes believers. Put the boots to him Brother John
> 
> kelly


opcorn: for you Kelly!  You make a good choice!


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 12, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ummm :uhoh: .... you've changed a bit, but I'll still be your friend :lookie: Junior Mint?


We of the Great Stool Council are most interested in how this conflict shall develop.  Note that I have chosen the Ceremonial Stone Perch from which to view the pending hostilities, as MY responsibilities here are largely ceremonial.

Brother John, I believe you will find Mr. Green to be a most challenging adversary, you would be well advised to remain cautious of his ability to lay the flap down.

Let the games begin.


----------



## GAB (Oct 12, 2004)

Boots? Did he say boots?

Penquins got nooo stinkkiiing Boots! 

Barefooten Brew.%-}


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> We of the Great Stool Council are most interested in how this conflict shall develop. Note that I have chosen the Ceremonial Stone Perch from which to view the pending hostilities, as MY responsibilities here are largely ceremonial.


 As a fellow member of the Great Stool Council I must say you look official Dan...you do! Love the robe and all. 

I, on the other hand, am partial on this one so I will sit on a comfy stool K? 

Brother John, before you have your go at him, could you maybe rip that pillow off of Andrew's butt for me? I'd like it for my stool! Although I don't expect it to take long for you to teach the youngin' his lesson! :whip: :asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm starting a new boot company for peguins. so there.:moon: 

kelly


----------



## GAB (Oct 12, 2004)

Good for you Kell,

You can add that to your stick company, and we can call it the ' stickeeen boots company'artyon: 

Barefooten.:mp5: :flame:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone else notice the obvious silence from the Penguin Boy since Brother John showed up???  Perhaps the boots are just too big for him and he's shakin' in them! :uhohh:  :anic: :uhohh::anic: :uhohh:


----------



## GAB (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi ya All,

I think Andrew is just slipping and sliding at the moment, he will be back.

Watch your groin Brother John. (protect)

While he is waiting for the tide to change, he is supplying up on fish,be very careful, don't get to confident, know your enemy, he is young and resourceful. 
Watch the other side of the iceberg, I think a polar bear is chasing him, he is leading it in your direction.

Regards, Gary
Barefooten


----------



## Brother John (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahhhhh HA!!! You see!!! I have caused his small stones to retreat into the stinky hidden chasms of his body as he waddles home in FEAR!!! Boots or no boots, I shall not rest until he KNOWS the embarasement of my flipper prints smote upon his UNCUSHIONED buttocks... (Here ya go Mj.... *Brother John hands a butt imprinted pillow to Mj and winks at her knowingly* )

I await the comeback...
IF you Dare
Andrew-San!!!!!!!


HOSA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

YAY!!! go Brother John

Hopefully if you put the boots to him he won't be able to stand and teach class tomorrow...then he wouldn't be able to annoy me as much


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> *Brother John hands a *butt* imprinted pillow to Mj and winks at her knowingly* )


WHO - AHHH  - You go Brother John!!!! :mp5:  

And um....thanks but ewwww just look at that pillow - a most unimpressive butt print it is LOL..on second thought let's toss it!  Pillow or no pillow it seems we are ready in this corner...been ready *sigh* but still we wait.  

Dan just waiting and waiting all day for the skinny little penguin to show his skinny lil self, that is if he ain't turning yella!!!!:shrug:   

MJ


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> YAY!!! go Brother John
> 
> Hopefully if you put the boots to him he won't be able to stand and teach class tomorrow...then he wouldn't be able to annoy me as much


opcorn: for you!


----------



## pete (Oct 12, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Pete-Pete-Pete...
> Though should'st have kept thine tongue against thine epiglotis in order to restrict thine display of ignorance...
> BEWARE, Lest I slap thee with fish as well in my Tuxedo-like FURRY!!!!
> (wish I could spell)



see below secrets of the ancient penguin style, documented
by the great senior grandmaster oswald chesterfield cobblepot

http://www.geocities.com/daniphil_11721/img022.gif


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> I think a polar bear is chasing him, he is leading it in your direction.


Not to worry Gary...Brother John is setting his trap this very minute!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

That's it _Bill Slap_ him Brother John!!!! artyon:


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> opcorn: for you!


opcorn: Thank you Mj-hi-yah

hmmmm...I think Andrew has ran away...he's good at talking but he can't back it up.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> opcorn: Thank you Mj-hi-yah
> 
> hmmmm...I think Andrew has ran away...he's good at talking but he can't back it up.


You are welcome and thanks for sharing the truth about young Mr. Green!  He's just skeeerd!


BTW Maybe we can do something about that Alex who has been making fun of you in MMA class as well...ahhahahahahah....


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> You are welcome and thanks for sharing the truth about young Mr. Green! He's just skeeerd!
> 
> 
> BTW Maybe we can do something about that Alex who has been making fun of you in MMA class as well...ahhahahahahah....


LOL...Yes we to help me about Alex...she crazy...so is her mother Nalia...I don't know whats wrong with them :hammer:

Where is Alex?...she hates seeing penguins getting hurt.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Oct 12, 2004)

pete said:
			
		

> see below secrets of the ancient penguin style, documented
> by the great senior grandmaster oswald chesterfield cobblepot
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/daniphil_11721/img022.gif


Ah ha!  I think i prefer the breast butt and lunge peck myself!!!!  I have also noticed a little chin-na technique there with the bill lock and twist!  But tell me pete, why have you chosen to reveal the ancient secrets of the penguin style - should not these be already known by the ones that call themselves "Brother John" and the "Green one of blue eyes".

Ah let the techniques of the ancient penguin style be shown!  If they truly dare to call themselves penguins at all!

How bout if boys???? Is it a showdown at the martial talk "petting" zoo????

Kenpo Mama (penguin lover) :ultracool


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

There is a faint thud...

Brother John looks shocked...

"Pass the sushi" He says raising a hand, and then falls face first into the snow revealing a frozen fish imbedded in his back.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> YOSH....Nalia-sama...
> Hold fast and lift thine beak from the sand. You've been held sway by the whiles of a dastardly noviciate-Penguin Ninja-wanabe (say THAT 5X fast).. Your confusion has grown longer than thine neck...which thou hast now lain upon my chopping block of DOOOOOM!!!!!
> So turn thine end with white ploomage toward the sun and hop away in silly Ostrich fashion... for you have not risen to the level of sublime wisdom of my water-girl Mj-Hi-Yah... which in our native Tonge means "She with sufficient wisdom to take the correct side in a fight between two Penguin-Ninja by chosing the Hung-one". It's true...that's a direct translation from the original Kanji for Mj-Hi-Yah...
> look it up.
> :asian:


Ah, Brother John-san... old proverb say he who flaps beak too much will pay a large price.  Yes, you may have years over the young one but, alas, me thinks your time has come.  Andrew-san but lay in wait for the perfect moment to pounce on you... like a good ninja he be... no talk... but all action!!!!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Masta Pengu says "He who has a big beak, bound to catch fish"


----------



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> LOL...Yes we to help me about Alex...she crazy...so is her mother Nalia...I don't know whats wrong with them :hammer:
> 
> Where is Alex?...she hates seeing penguins getting hurt.


As much as Alex hates seeing penguins get hurt she hates it more when people egg-on the conflict... I would be watching your back tomorrow night FWA....


can anyone say... STICKS!!!!!!!


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> can anyone say... STICKS!!!!!!!


NNNNNOOOOOO!!!

I'm sitting out if we do sticks...here's a better idea..if we are really going to do sticks tell me about it so I don't come. 

BTW you always say I'm no fun when we do sticks...you would have more fun if I wasn't there.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2004)

Now we lay him down to sleep

Cause brother john fell on his beak

He was a loud mouth, and a fean

Hes a Ninja penguin no longer seen

Eulogy anyone?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice poem Nalia but not soooo fast eh?   Trumpet blaring...

This just in from Shesulsa who can't be here in person until after her test:  

Brudda John not come without reinforcements - that's why he called Brudda! The family is lurking, hiding BJ so he may pounce upon the unsuspecting and clearly inferior imposter penguin.
__________________


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Brudda?

I got his theme right here:

You know it's kind of hard 
Just to get along today
Our subject isn't cool 
But he fakes it anyway
He may not have a clue 
And he may not have style
But everything he lacks
Well he makes up in denial

So don't debate, a player straight
You know he really doesn't get it anyway
He's gonna play the field, and keep it real
For you no way, for you no way
So if you don't rate, just overcompensate
At least you'll know you can always go on ricki lake
The world needs wannabe's, so
Hey, hey do that brand new thing


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Eulogy anyone?


But of course...

Here lies Andrew, or rather Mr. Green 
Who faught dirty...it wasn't very clean  
Brother John will bury him tomorrow before dawn
In a frilly pink casket on the Martial Talk lawn!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Ninja fight?  Hello?  masters of dirty fight?

Sheesh...

And dumb as a zombie, doesn't mean he'll come back to life, despite having a loyal brain dead follower such as yourself


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Ninja fight? Hello? masters of dirty fight?
> 
> Sheesh...
> 
> And dumb as a zombie, doesn't mean he'll come back to life, despite having a loyal brain dead follower such as yourself


:wah::wah::wah::wah::wah:Well see what I mean guys?  Don't you have an egg to go hatch or something?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :wah::wah::wah::wah::wah:Well see what I mean guys? Don't you have an egg to go hatch or something?


So you accuse me of dirty fighting, then you go and try and bring my family into it?!?!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> So you accuse me of dirty fighting, then you go and try and bring my family into it?!?!


LOL _*pl*-*ease* _so now you admit there will be hatchlings for future contention!  You should be the poster penguin for penguin population control!


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 12, 2004)

But Brother John is hardly out
Can't your recognize where he's about?
Gnashing his beak, sharpening its will
Does he smell blood or a whoopin' will fill?
That earlier thing was butt a ruse
A fish in back what through all that snooze?
That twas a time to regenerate
Andrew missed that lunch of his very fate
A duel of penguin feet has not been met
Can't call a cowardly stab a nyet,
Besides all that errm, muscle will nary in go
a fish to pluck and put in snow (for later snack)
So bide our time the Bro' and 'droo, 
will surely clash when the clock strikes two,
or three, or four, or maybe two plus ten whatever,
but will bye the ready with the corn 
because this diet already has my scorn,
So bet on John to downpegg this fresh fish
for as all have said he would make a nice dish!
Yo! TW


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL  :boing1: TW that was perfecto... two popcorns opcorn: opcorn:  for that!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

That was *spectacular* TW


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

There once was a woman from Venus...

No thats not it...

There once was a man from nantucket....

No, thats not it either...

Oh well...

*Totally flips out and kills some lurkers then picks up a guitar and plays a riff with a fish...*


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL...And you think us girls are evil...  






			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> There once was a woman from Venus...
> 
> No thats not it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> *Totally flips out and kills some lurkers then picks up a guitar and plays a riff with a fish...*


Why is it always the ninjas who flip out and kill people?


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> LOL...And you think us girls are evil...


You girls are evil  ...and so is Andrew Green...who does act like a girl sometimes


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 12, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> You girls are evil  ...and so is Andrew Green...who does act like a girl sometimes


Sticks it is


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Sticks it is


NO..I take it all back..except for calling all girls evil because... well, there are :uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey ladies... since we are all evil as don says we are... I invite you to make comments in Don's journal...

http://www.livejournal.com/users/mma_guy/

Death to Brother John and his followers!!!! For any penguin that doesn't see a frozen fish coming towards him, is no real ninja!!!!


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Hey ladies... since we are all evil as don says we are... I invite you to make comments in Don's journal...
> 
> http://www.livejournal.com/users/mma_guy/


AHHH... :xtrmshock see..right now your being evil...stop it


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

Kick *** Nalia.........     http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Kick *** Nalia.........


LOL!!...as I told you Sarah there is good evil and bad evil...I don't think Nalia has good evil in her.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 12, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

>


this is what I looked like tonight...and yes...all girls are evil....'specially when they have Silly String at their disposal.....


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2004)

come on Chronuss you love it....go on admit it!!





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> this is what I looked like tonight...and yes...all girls are evil....'specially when they have Silly String at their disposal.....


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Oct 12, 2004)

AAAAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDDDDRRRRRRRREEEEEEWWWWW~!!

How DARE you start another penguin War!

I, my fellow Mt'ers, are the Penguin Peace Treaty! Raise Thy hand if you vote for peace among all waddling species! WE, my friends, are the Hippies of the Arctic-Ninpo World! Join me! 


(I'm allowed to sound stupid, everyone else is... )


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 12, 2004)

this thread has definitely made it under the radar....but no more, I say...


----------



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Kick *** Nalia.........


oooooooo!!!! look, there really is a smiley for everything... that one is of me beating FWA tomorrow with a stick


----------



## Lisa (Oct 12, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> LOL!!...as I told you Sarah there is good evil and bad evil...I don't think Nalia has good evil in her.


Nope, not a drop :whip:


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 12, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> oooooooo!!!! look, there really is a smiley for everything... that one is of me beating FWA tomorrow with a stick


Your right there is a smiley for everything...this is what will happen if you come after me with a stick tomorrow.




http://master.mx-targeting.com/mx/s...stlogdt=20041012&cntp=cable&capcnt=2&capcntdy


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes, yes.  Things are unfolding according to plan.  

Most interesting.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 13, 2004)

Drew-Drew-Drew....
You fell for my tricks again!!! HaHa... I was carrying a pack of "Altoids" in my small, hidden 'ninja' back-pack. Your stinky (yet cleverly sharpened) fish pierced my little back pack & small metal box of Altoids. The stunned look upon my face was a mixture of pain at the loss of my favorite breath mints (Sorry Mj...I'll get some more so I don't 'smoke yer salmon' with my breath) and also amazement at the utterly stupid thing that you had done...FOR NOW I COME AT YOU NOT ONLY WITH SWORD IN HAND BUT WITH SOME OF THE WORST PUPPY BREATH YOU"VE EVER WAFTED!!!!
*BANZAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....!*
After faking my own demise I slunk back into the water and watched your every gloating movement from beneath the ice. I'm proud of mine family who has drawn their cudgles in my defense. Their pains shall NOT go unpunished and their good deeds will not go unrewarded (Catch...heres a fish, with a hint of minty freshness) 
My deeds have earned me poetry I see. It is to be expected!
I am the Don Quixote of the Ice Flow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When next we meet, ye puffin of the smurf-ninja mask, I SHALL pummel you silly!!!

BTW: Ya owes me a new back pack and a new box Altoids!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 13, 2004)

Joke's one you... That isn't just "water" anymore 

Brother John os now gone.


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 13, 2004)

Minty fresh water, is there any orange roughy in those waters?

Don't forget the reach of the Brother's sword, Andrew. It can slice and dice that ice quite efficiently. Just a thought, while you are standing there, looking like a penguin.

Go Brother John.   Methinks this is not his only job but he will be back and is planning carefully.  

And I am off to class, so will check in later to see whether the 'Droo is skewered. Gee, I hope I don't miss that. TW


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 13, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Joke's one you... That isn't just "water" anymore
> 
> Brother John os now gone.


You underestimate the power of the Master Poison Resistance.  Perhaps the Good Brother requires the assistance of the Mighty Canadian Force Inhibitor.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 13, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Joke's one you... That isn't just "water" anymore


 Oh yeah ya little sissy come out from under your mommy's skirt and say that!  Stoolman I'll drink to that! :cheers:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 13, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> You underestimate the power of the Master Poison Resistance. Perhaps the Good Brother requires the assistance of the Mighty Canadian Force Inhibitor.


Andrew-san has been building years and years of Master Poison Resistance.  One could say he is a 10th Dan of Canadian-Ryu


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 13, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Andrew-san has been building years and years of Master Poison Resistance. One could say he is a 10th Dan of Canadian-Ryu


Ahh so we are dealing with a drunken penguin are we?  What's black and white, black and white, black and white?


----------



## Xequat (Oct 13, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> Why is it always the ninjas who flip out and kill people?


www.realultimatepower.com

greatest ninja site ever.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 13, 2004)

The time has come for the Evil Glare of Submission!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 13, 2004)

kung fu is deadly.

Drunken Kung Fu is deadlier.

Ninjitsu is even deadlier.

Drunken Ninjitsu is Supreme Ultra Super Deadly


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 13, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> kung fu is deadly.
> 
> Drunken Kung Fu is deadlier.
> 
> ...



To the opponent or to yourself?  :idunno:




:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 13, 2004)

...everyone has seem to have forgotten about the supreme art of the Pigeon Mitsurugi Style...with such deadly attacks as the Kuze Ryu Swoop and Doo Ryu Sen...


----------



## Brother John (Oct 13, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Joke's one you... That isn't just "water" anymore
> 
> Brother John os now gone.


I saw your measley little yellow patches in the water and deftly evaded their taint!!  (PATCHES?? We don neeed no stinking Patches...)
I'm not 'gone', ninja smurf...I'm near you, _oh so near you!! _ 
and you won't even see it coming!!!
Here it comes....



wait for it....


----------



## Brother John (Oct 13, 2004)

I will release my Trained BEAST!!!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 13, 2004)

you are all talk Brother John, your sitting in a box right now, a scared little penguin... but at least we know where icecubes come from


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 13, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> I will release my Trained BEAST!!!


 
Well, now we know who has been breaking into the Museum and doing inappropriate things with the stuffed animals...


----------



## Brother John (Oct 14, 2004)

Taxidermy-Beastiality???
Sounds like something that would swell from the infected mind of a Penguin-Ninjutsu wana-be Smurf!!!
I laugh at your stuffed animal-rape charge!
HA...

Now..one with my plan..

I'll Attack when you LEAST expect it, ya won't even see it commin....




*HAHAHaaa.....

DONE!*

Right into your own yellow taint!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 14, 2004)

DANG!!!Link didn't work:
Try this to view an mpg file of your _ULTIMATE_ demise!!!

http://www.petsdoc.com/pics/movies/Evil_Penguin.mpg

It takes a moment to load the video of your DOOOOOM, but oh so worth it!!
ahahahahahahhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 14, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> Taxidermy-Beastiality???


Actually I was talking about the tea parties...

But thanks for bringing the truth out into the open.

You need some help...  Anyone know a penguin Shrink?


----------



## Brother John (Oct 14, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Actually I was talking about the tea parties...
> 
> But thanks for bringing the truth out into the open.
> 
> You need some help...  Anyone know a penguin Shrink?


DAMN!!!!
...caught.

It's was herbal tea, if that makes a difference folks...

YEAH>> but what did you think of the video of your DEMISE???


ahahahaahahaaaa


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 14, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> DAMN!!!!
> ...caught.
> 
> It's was herbal tea, if that makes a difference folks...
> ...


Have to get back to you on that, at work now and can't watch it.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 14, 2004)

And this is Andrew getting you back:

http://www.joked.com/view.php?id=771&item_nr=3&total=4



***** Slapped by a Penguin....Ouch!


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 14, 2004)

bye bye...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 14, 2004)

Nalia cautions her boss Mr. Green about how _*angry *_Brother John has become...and how after his rub down Mr. Green ought to have his warm milk and stay out of the street!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 14, 2004)

umm... MJ... that whole post just makes me go...



EEEWWWWWW!

Boss? Andrew? 


PUH-LEASE!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 15, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> umm... MJ... that whole post just makes me go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:boing2: ROFL :rofl: Yes Nalia I understand, and really no one could blame you!  I think we can all agree he makes a pretty repulsive penguin  but that is only because he is a penguin imposter really!  You see, beneath that mask he has the face (and heart) of a kitten....it's true!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 15, 2004)

ah...
Head lopped off.

That DOES set me back a bit.   

Lucky for me, I was genetically altered...
certain chromosomes were injected from a Gecko and a star fish...
You see, I can detatch my head and run as a defense mechanism.
THEN: with the star-fish gene, I'll eventually grow a new one.

in the meantime, you have a new socker-ball.

hmmm...


----------



## Fight with attitude (Oct 15, 2004)

Nalia, are those penguins doing kata?...if so you are very, very evil indeed.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 15, 2004)

And so this round of battle ends, one warrior decapitated, the other inebriated.  

Both, clearly, have given in to their passion.  This is most disturbing.

We of the Great Stool Council condemn this activity, for there can be no peace without temperance, no harmony without balance.

Enjoy the popcorn.


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh, Quermian Jedi, I wouldn't stick your neck out there too far....too much hacking going on around here... obviously both are swordpenguinista's.

Feeding fish frantically to Brother John., you know that fish oil stuff...almost repaired now, little strange looking still, what is it about those genes, they come back with even more cunning traits.  Oh, he is sharpening his sword now....  
TW


----------



## Lisa (Oct 15, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> We of the Great Stool Council condemn this activity, for there can be no peace without temperance, no harmony without balance.


So it has been said and so it should be... Peace must come back to the world of penguins.  Insedia would be very pleased for no harm should come to any penguin.

Come on guys... can't you just hug and call it even????


----------



## Sarah (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey guys!!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 15, 2004)

Be careful Brother John, you may not like Andrew when he is mad:


----------

